# MAHINDRA MAX28 starter issue



## Nick Costanzo (Jul 5, 2020)

Bought machine used couple years ago, always had to attempt to start multiple times as starter just clicks until it finally engages, has a new battery and still does it, is this a weak starter Bendix


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Nick Costanzo said:


> Bought machine used couple years ago, always had to attempt to start multiple times as starter just clicks until it finally engages, has a new battery and still does it, is this a weak starter Bendix


Depending on what exactly "just clicks" consists of, it may be more of a weak start signal than a weak bendix. Simple test. Remove the start signal wire from the starter and install a jumper wire long enough to reach the battery cable stud. Tractor in neutral, key off. Touch the jumper wire to battery positive. Does the starter engage and spin the engine or again "just click"? The results will indicate where to go next.


----------



## Nick Costanzo (Jul 5, 2020)

thank you sir, I'll give it a try


----------

